# Glenmorgan Herping



## Bench_Warmer01 (Jan 17, 2009)

I went for a drive and stayed overnight at Glenmorgan, it was way too hot to find even many nocturnal reptiles, despite the fantastic habitat.

Here's a few pics..

We found, Coral Snakes active late at night on the roads, Spotted Black Snakes, Geckos were active too we only saw 2 different species. We also found a Delma,and on the way home a 5 minute old road hit Eastern Tiger Snake.


----------



## Bench_Warmer01 (Jan 17, 2009)

More..


----------



## jase75 (Jan 17, 2009)

Awesome pics, love the Coral Snake. My brother found 1 near Ipswich about a week ago.


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 17, 2009)

That looks like a Brigalow scaly-foot (_Paradelma orientalis_). Finding a tiger snake near Glenmorgan is pretty good! Or were you a bit closer to home than that?


Stewart


----------



## Bench_Warmer01 (Jan 17, 2009)

Really? I had no idea, i only looked under delma's it was my first guess, (never found a scalyfoot before) Nah the tiger was way closer to home. I'll email you the rest of the pictures stew.


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 17, 2009)

I just saw the second gecko pic. It's a box-patterned gecko (_Lucasium steindachneri_). The first gecko looks like a _Gehyra_ of some sort.

Stewart


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 17, 2009)

Good stuff Matt
Man I'm missing out big time, pretty jealous haha. Gutted about the Tiger!
Ill give you a call some time this week.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 19, 2009)

nice pics matt, your so lucky to see the brigalow scaly-foot. no bynoes this trip?


----------

